# Partitions et FS d'un SSD

## Gaby

Bonjour à tous,

Après une longue absence sur ce forum à cause d'un système stable et sans incident majeur depuis un bon moment, je suis de retour avec un paquet de question pour une nouvelle config avec son lot de nouveauté.

J'attends un PC Portable avec un disque SSD NVMe (Samsung 970Pro 512Go) et c'est mon 1er SSD. J'ai déjà lu un paquet de post/article/wiki à droite à gauche et je ne suis pas sûr de mon coup.

Sur mon portable actuel avec un HDD tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique, j'avais gérer mon disque de la façon suivante et je n'ai jamais eu de problème de FS :

```
/ de 30Go en XFS

/boot de 120Mo en ext2

/home de 200Go en XFS

/var/tmp de 15Go en reiserfs

/usr/portage de 15Go en reiserfs
```

Pour un HDD je reconduirais l'ensemble tel quel (à la taille près) mais pour un SSD ...

Je n'ai pas l'impression que reiserfs soit très adapté et il ne gère pas le trim.

XFS me parait toujours un candidat mais peut être pas l'idéal.

EXT4 est considéré comme le plus stable actuellement mais j'ai lu un certain nombre de problème de corruption.

BTRFS me semble être une usine à gaz dont je n'ai pas l'utilité et j'ai lu tout et son contraire sur sa stabilité ... donc je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser.

Donc à l'heure actuelle, je pense mettre du XFS partout sauf /boot toujours en ext2 et de profiter des 16Go de RAM pour utiliser des TMPFS selon les conseils du wiki.

Je réfléchis aussi à réutiliser un vieux HDD et utiliser le slot encore disponible pour l'utiliser comme disque pour le swap et alléger le SSD des écritures trop répétitives mais je ne suis pas convaincu que ça en vaille la peine non plus.

En clair j'ai besoin de conseil, je ne suis pas sur de ce vers quoi je me dirige et j'ai lu trop de chose qui partent dans tous les sens ...

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Gaby

----------

## El_Goretto

Salut,

Pour la corruption ext4, cela ne touchait pas les gentoo-sources en stable avant les vacances (le bug est apparu "plus tard" en 4.19). Et j'en étais resté à "on a trouvé d'où ça vient, c'est finalement pas la faute à ext4" (source)

XFS est en effet le deuxième qui me vient à l'esprit quand on parle de FS "sans soucis" (RedHat l'utilisait par défaut à une époque, il me semble), mais je n'ai jamais eu de bécane avec (je l'utilisais avant ext4 pour stocker des données volumineuses, backups & co).

Quant à savoir si ça vaut la peine de se faire suer à avoir un 2e disque pour le SWAP, arf, j'aurais sûrement fait comme ça aussi au début, mais plus maintenant  :Smile:  Parce que finalement les rares fois où ça swap sur mon laptop, ce n'est pas prévu, et finalement c'est vachement bien du swap sur SSD pour garder raisonnablement la main sur la machine et tuer des processus  :Smile: 

----------

## Biloute

Cela fait déjà 6 ans que j'utilise un samsung 840 pro en SATA pour gentoo et aucun soucis avec tout en ext4

Pour la partition boot, j'ai fait une partition ext4 avec l'option "^has journal" pour avoir quelque chose de plus rapide que du ext2.

Pour le swap j'avais mis une toute petite partition de quelques Mo.

----------

## Syl20

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> XFS est en effet le deuxième qui me vient à l'esprit quand on parle de FS "sans soucis" (RedHat l'utilisait par défaut à une époque, il me semble)

 

Redhat/CentOS le proposent par défaut à l'installation dans la version 7 (l'actuelle). Cela dit, je reste sur ext4, pour une raison toute bête : la solution de sauvegarde que nous utilisons actuellement gère très mal XFS (du moins dans la version actuellement déployée).

Quant aux corruptions, elles arrivent en général quand le disque lui-même est malade... et ce quelque soit le FS. Si tu veux éviter de perdre des données, fais des sauvegardes. Plusieurs. Et souvent.

----------

